# US gov't caught in fake vaccination program to harvest civilian DNA/target terrorists



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2011)

*US government caught in fake vaccination program harvesting DNA from civilians to target terrorists *

By Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) 

An investigation by The Guardian reveals that CIA agents organized a fake vaccination scheme to harvest DNA from innocent civilians as part of a secret intelligence operation. The scheme was carried out in the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

